# Winexpert Red Grape Juice vs. Welch's Red Grape Juice



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there a difference in the two - i am sure there is - maybe a better question is - can welch's be used as a substitute to the winexpert?


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 20, 2010)

Isn't Welch's made from Concord grapes? That would probably be the main difference. Depending on the kit, the Winexpert juice will be that varietal (a Merlot kit will be juice from Merlot grapes, etc.) I'm not sure what you mean by substituting, did some kit juice spill out of the bag when you were pouring it in the primary?

Peace,
Bob


----------



## cpfan (Jul 20, 2010)

winemaker_3352:

Winexpert does not (to the best of my knowledge) sell pure grape juice. They sell kits that contain juice and concentrate. They also sell a product usually called "red grape concentrate". This is a concentrate from a wine grape at a specific Brix.

What exactly are you asking about?

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2010)

There will be a flavor difference if you are looking to make a wine out of these but if you are just adding a bottle or 2 per 6 gallons you wont taste any difference but the RJ Spagnols or W.E. concentrate will add more body as wine grapes will add more body then a concord.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was asking because i read wades post on the choke cherry recipe and it had the winexpert red grape concentrate - and it would be a few days before i could get that in the mail - and i can get welchs at wal mart now.

So i was wondering if i could just use that instead of the winexpert.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2010)

If I were to use that instead Id be inclined to up the tannin another tsp.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> If I were to use that instead Id be inclined to up the tannin another tsp.



Would you suggest that - or just order the winexpert - keep the cherries in the fridge and wait a couple of days before i start?

I am fine either way - i just want to do what will turn out the best..


----------

